# How do I know if i am entitled to family income supplement?



## mistygail (10 Oct 2006)

How do I know if i am entitled to family income supplement?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2006)

*Re: family income supplement*

_DSFA _- Family Income Supplement (FIS) - SW 22 - How do I qualify?

_OASIS_ -


----------



## jeanmec (8 Dec 2006)

just wondering if overtime is used when calculating means for FIS? my husband is working a lot of overtime right now because of christmas but may not have overtime in the new year should we wait to apply or not? 
thanks 
jean


----------



## extopia (8 Dec 2006)

Ring welfare for a definitive answer, but yes, working too much overtime (and therefore earning more money) can cause you to lose FIS.

Don't know how seasonal overtime is regarded tbh. Your local welfare office will surely be able to help.


----------



## busymam (8 Dec 2006)

Have a look here http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw22.html#6

'If you are paid *weekly* or *fortnightly*, your weekly income is based on the weekly average of your assessable earnings for a four week period.
If you are paid *monthly*, your average weekly income is based on your weekly average assessable earnings in a set two month period.
If your spouse or partner is *self-employed*, his or her income over the 12 month period before you lodge your claim is used to work out his or her average weekly income.
*However, if it's more appropriate, a Deciding Officer or an Appeals Officer may work out your weekly income on the basis of some other period. For example, they may use your P60 to calculate your average income from employment.'*

If the income is distorted because of overtime I would wait until it returns to a normal level as overtime will be taken into account. Once the payment is awarded, overtime is not taken into account - i.e. the payment stays the same for 12 months unless you have another qualified child.

Be warned because there is a backlog of applications because of increased eligibility.

Hope this helps


----------

